# OFRF nexMESH Coils & OFRF Gear RTA - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (10/12/18)

Our OFRF order has arrived.

nexMesh Profile RDA Coils https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Gear RTA https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Now available at Sir Vape while stocks last!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/12/18)

Those new mesh’s look awesome but not ideal for a parallel box mod being that low and power range 60-70w?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Those new mesh’s look awesome but not ideal for a parallel box mod being that low and power range 60-70w?


Would they be fine on the noisy cricket in parallel mode is what I was trying to find out?


----------



## zadiac (11/12/18)

Paul33 said:


> Would they be fine on the noisy cricket in parallel mode is what I was trying to find out?



Yes, but only in parallel mode. In series it will be like a dead short. Will end badly. I have a parallel squonker (528 Custom Driptech TS) and my coil setup (dual) comes to 0.12/0.11 normally and it's a nice full flavored warmish vape. Just the way I like it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/18)

zadiac said:


> Yes, but only in parallel mode. In series it will be like a dead short. Will end badly. I have a parallel squonker (528 Custom Driptech TS) and my coil setup (dual) comes to 0.12/0.11 normally and it's a nice full flavored warmish vape. Just the way I like it.


Thanks @zadiac 

Definitely only in parallel mode I know. I was just asking cause these mesh sheets heat up SO fast and the power would be way above the “best” power range specified here. 

Thanks for responding


----------

